# MacBook Pro Retina, 8 ou 16 Go de RAM?



## toutoutou (27 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

Je souhaite acheter un MBPR, mon MBP de 2007 ne me satisfaisant plus vraiment et espèrerais pouvoir garder cet achat 3 ans minimum. Mon choix est définitif quant au modèle, celui de base, je me pose toutefois la question de la RAM? Dans le test qu'a publié MacG, il est mentionné que les constructeurs travaillent probablement déjà à l'élaboration de barrettes compatibles avec le MBPR. 
Je me demande donc s'il est tout de même trop risqué de tabler sur cette hypothèse et de ne pas ajouter les 8 Go, en imaginant qu'on les ajouterait ensuite nous même. Je suis conscient qu'il n'y a pas de réponses absolues mais j'espère que l'on pourra m'apporter quelques informations facilitant ma décision, comme des situations du passé qui seraient plus ou moins similaires ou autre.

D'avance je vous remercie de vos éventuelles réponses!


----------



## grimick (27 Juin 2012)

tu as du mal lire l article sur macg ..

la ram est soudée sur le macbook pro retina ..d ailleurs tout le monde en parle partout :râteau:

la seule chose qui sera modifiable c est le disque ssd qui possède un connecteur particulier diffèrent des airs mais que l'on trouvera forcement dans le commerce dans quelques semaines /mois.

du coup n hésites pas , si tu peux prend 16 go .


----------



## Larme (27 Juin 2012)

8 Go, 16 Go, c'est bien beau, mais est-ce que cela te sera utile ?
Tu comptes faire quoi avec ta machine ?


----------



## Cocopop (27 Juin 2012)

8Go c'est déjà une option bien inutile pour la majorité des utilisateurs mais si tu comptes le garder longtemps pourquoi pas... 

Par contre 16Go te sera totalement inutile sauf si tu as une utilisation très très très très très très intensive de ton MBP !


----------



## toutoutou (27 Juin 2012)

Le commentaire de grimick m'a fait retourner voir l'article et en effet, je ne devais pas avoir les yeux en face des trous! Je vais donc sûrement me contenter de 8 Go, au vu de mes 2 Go actuels qui, bien que limités, tiennent encore le coup si je fais attention. 

Merci des réponses et désolé pour le désagrément causé par mon incapacité à lire un article!


----------



## robertodino (27 Juin 2012)

Perso j'ai une utilisation lambda et j'ai tout de même choisi les 16go, mieux vaut un peu plus que pas assez...


----------



## Maxoubx (27 Juin 2012)

j'ai une utilisation très très poussé et je sature les 8go de mon pro que avec des machines virtuelles ou lors de montage vidéo

si tu touche ni au VM ni au montage vidéo ou bien travailler sur des images avec genre photoshop etc..
16go ne servira a rien


----------



## toutoutou (27 Juin 2012)

Bah disons que dans l'immédiat, il est clair que les 8 Go seraient suffisants. Cependant à long terme, peut-être que les 16 Go seront nécessaires pour des tâches moins gourmandes que les montage vidéo. C'est dans cette optique que je m'interroge un peu. Toutefois ce n'était pas la réponse que je recherchais initialement dans ce post, je cherchais uniquement des avis par rapport à une hypothétique "avancée des techniques" permettant peut-être de changer la RAM dans le futur. A cette question j'ai eu ma réponse, pour le reste, je pense qu'il existe déjà assez de posts pour que l'on puisse clore celui-ci.

Merci encore!


----------

